# CDV Delete



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

I’d like to do a CDV delete on my 2014 Eco, 6MT. However, do you need to bleed the clutch after doing this? I’m 99% certain you do, but nobody mentions it in any of the videos or threads I’ve seen.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I recommend also doing the accumulator bypass mod, as the CDV on these cars is only part of the problem. 

The clutch has a slow trickle of fluid while you have the CDV out, so most people have noticed that you don't need to bleed it as you aren't really introducing air in any way. That being said, it wouldn't hurt, but you will need a purpose-built bleeder; you can't just pump the pedal.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I recommend also doing the accumulator bypass mod, as the CDV on these cars is only part of the problem.
> 
> The clutch has a slow trickle of fluid while you have the CDV out, so most people have noticed that you don't need to bleed it as you aren't really introducing air in any way. That being said, it wouldn't hurt, but you will need a purpose-built bleeder; you can't just pump the pedal.


Sorry for most likely posting this thread in the wrong place, it was too late by the time I noticed! And the accumulator bypass is definitely on the to-do list as well, I’ve never felt fully in sync with the clutch on this car even after over a year of ownership. Thanks for the quick reply, I’ll probably go without bleeding at first and see how the pedal feels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

